# Fork Upgrade Le Champion Titanium



## NJCiocc (May 7, 2005)

Any suggestions on forks , and / or has anyone done this and what is your experience. 

Mine is the older frame with 1 1/8 steerer.

Thanks


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

It's not a bad idea.

I replaced my stock fork with an Enve Road 1.0. It's lighter, rides nicer but cost a lot more money. 

Light, strong, cheap, pick two. 

Older picture but gives you an idea of what it would look like:


----------

